# Stanley



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

Stanley my cream legbar .

He was born in may 2015.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Do I see 2 roosters there?


----------



## Alaskan (Aug 22, 2015)

Very pretty cream legbar!!!


----------



## Fiere (Feb 26, 2014)

I love the colourations on them. The one hanging out in the back of the second picture looks really rich in colour, I like him.


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

Yes that is Stanley and seymour, seymour the one in the back went next door to my friends house, he was the better looking and bigger one. I kept the one in the front with the more points on his comb, he is really good with my hens .


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

I know how you feel Maryellen. I had to rehome some roosters and my neighbor needed one and I gave him the best one so at least he could live next door.

Those Cream Legbar roos are very pretty!


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

Oh he didn't tend to the hens he had, that's why he went next door, I had both for a few weeks my friend wanted one and I watched them to see who was better with my hens. I wanted to keep him at first when I got them but changed my mind once I saw how they both were with all the hens. They got along great as they are brothers


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

And his brother was the more dominant one so I kept his brother. Hopefully him and their 4 pullets I gave to my friend/neighbor don't fly back to me lol


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

He's a pretty big rooster already.


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

The pics make him look big, but he isnt, he is the same size as my ameracauna hens. I saw his dad who is huge so he might get as big as his dad in weight and height.


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

Here is his brother seymour


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

Stanley


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

Some new Stanley from today


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

I like him!


----------



## zamora (May 26, 2015)

They are both gorgeous!


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

Thank you, he is still so far a great cockeral, friendly and treats the hens good. 
Zamora I only have one rooster now


----------



## sswanee17 (May 17, 2015)

He is beautiful!


----------



## sswanee17 (May 17, 2015)

Mary Ellen here is a picture of my Ameraucana, his name is pretty boy.I know I'm not very original.












the second is one of my last Ameraucana chicks.


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

Woah he is gorgeous!!!!


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

Two of my June ameracauna babies, the one on the left is laying a pretty blue egg. The one on the right should start in a week as they are a week apart


----------



## sswanee17 (May 17, 2015)

I hope it works that way for you. I've had other breeds that I waited a long time for them with their first eggs. I had 4 Red sexLinks born at the same and it took them forever.


----------



## sswanee17 (May 17, 2015)

U r probably right. I see now that u said June.


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

My cherry eggers haven't laid yet and they are july babies , and my legbars are may babies ans one of them just started laying. I only have 2 hatchery hens out of 19 and they were laying around 4 months old. The non hat her hens I notice take longer


----------



## sswanee17 (May 17, 2015)

My white leghorn/ Ameraucana was barely 5 months when she laid her first egg. My red sex links were 6 to almost 8 months. I have so many now that I can't keep track of the younger birds. On my older hens I can tell which eggs they lay for the most part. I can't wait till it's nice enough that I can sit out with them and see who is laying what.


----------

